# Thermacell A Day Giveaway!



## irishpride42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I am in second place nationwide and Canada (see below) so PLEASE pass on my referral number for the contest, heck you might even win a thermacell! Only takes a minute to sign up.

My referral number is…..*SMXBTV*

https://www.thermacell.com/Giveaway

Thanks!





> Dear ThermaCELL August Appliance A Day Giveaway Contestant:
> 
> Thank you for participating in our giveaway. Below is the latest list of winners. Don’t forget that the more times you enter the contest and the more friends you refer, the better your chances are of winning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2010)

Done! :beer:


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 14, 2010)

done. Be sure to let us know how ya make out.


----------



## MassFisherman (Aug 14, 2010)

Done...Good Luck


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 14, 2010)

Done, good luck...


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 14, 2010)

Done for me and the wife. I'll post it on FB too, I know lots of people who can use a free Thermacell!

Good luck


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 15, 2010)

Good idea, just entered the wife, too. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... maybe the dog......he could sure use sumpthin' ta keep the flies off him


----------



## irishpride42 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you so much guys, if you don't mind passing it on that would be great!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 17, 2010)

Done


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 17, 2010)

done. good luck bro


----------



## altimas (Aug 17, 2010)

Done.


----------



## irishpride42 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you again guys!


----------

